# bring ideas down to earth



## tati-tatoo

Cela vient des types de personnalités de Myers-Briggs 
la phrase complète est "Be practical and find ways to *bring ideas down to earth*" et parle du type S
Peut-on dire "Ayez le sens pratique et trouvez des moyens de* remettre de l'ordre dans les idées" ?*


----------



## Itisi

d'ancrer vos idées dans le concret


----------



## tati-tatoo

Itisi said:


> d'ancrer vos idées dans le concret


c'est à dire mettre en oeuvre?... mmmh vous êtes sûr? (We are taling about communicating with a certain type of person)

Dans un forum English only, quelqu'un écrit



Krispina said:


> I present a practical example which is intended to show how all the ideas and theory work when put into practice.
> 
> "To bring all these ideas down to earth, I'm going to explain/present a practical example."



 et on lui a répondu


ron1759 said:


> ideas (or people) can be "brought (back) down to earth," meaning brought back to reality or to a more pragmatic base.



Peut-être quelque chose du genre "illustrer mes idées" ?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pas "illustrer" - la citation d Krispina (#3) n'est qu'une exemple d'une phrase et non pas une définition. C'est rendre des idées réalistes.

J'aime bien le "ancrer" d'Itisi.


----------



## tati-tatoo

ancrer des idées dans le concret, c'est là que j'ai un doute... Elle existe bien cette expression? Je connais "une idée bien ancrée"


----------



## lamy08

Peut être:
... Trouve des moyens de rester *les pieds sur terre.
*
Au moins ''on earth'' est traduit littéralement!


----------



## tati-tatoo

tati-tatoo said:


> "Be practical and find ways to *bring ideas down to earth*"


Ma phrase


lamy08 said:


> Trouve des moyens de rester *les pieds sur terre.*


peut-être bien, mais où est "*l'idée*" dans tout cela ?


----------



## lamy08

Peut-être _Trouve les moyens de rester les pieds sur terre avec tes idées._


----------



## tati-tatoo

lamy08 said:


> Peut-être _Trouve les moyens de rester les pieds sur terre avec tes idées._


"down-to-earth" =terre à terre, ok mais ici c'est écrit sans trémas et c'est "BRING ideas down to earth"


----------



## lamy08

Faut-il nécessairement que TOUS les mots se retrouvent dans une traduction?
C'est le propre d'une langue d'avoir ses locutions qui ne sont pas celles d'une autre.
Ex: to take French leave = filer à l'anglaise!

Je préfère une traduction littéraire à une traduction littérale.


----------



## tati-tatoo

Tout à fait d'accord... mais je dois être sûre que l'on ne sorte pas du contexte. et franchement je trouve que


lamy08 said:


> _Trouve les moyens de rester les pieds sur terre avec tes idées._


c'est un peu lourd 

Je vais me creuser les méninges...


----------



## petit1

mettre du bon sens dans vos idées


----------



## Phil512

tati-tatoo said:


> "Be practical and find ways to *bring ideas down to earth*"


"Faites preuve de sens pratique et trouvez des moyens de traduire vos idées en solutions concrètes".


----------



## tati-tatoo

on se rapproche de l'idée "d'ancrer les idées dans le concret", mais exprimé de manière beaucoup plus compréhensible, moins idiomatique. J'en arrive donc à la conclusion qu'il faut voir dans cette direction là. ça m'a l'air bien


Phil512 said:


> des moyens de traduire vos idées en solutions concrètes


Pour l'instant je garde cette solution et je vais voir ça quand je relirai ma traduction (il y a plus de 6000 mots alors vous risquez ne me voir encore dans les parages)


----------



## k@t

Je n’arrive pas à savoir comment il faut comprendre l’expression :

Soit la personne plane un peu trop, c’est la piste de lamy, en plus de sa proposition :
> _trouver les moyens de remettre les pieds sur terre / d’atterrir / d’être plus réaliste..._

Soit la personne a du mal à passer à l’action, c’est la piste de Phil, je propose une version simplifiée de la sienne :
> _trouver les moyens de concrétiser / de mettre en œuvre vos idées..._


----------



## tati-tatoo

Cette question figurait dans la catégorie "English Only" et j'ai collé le post plus haut


----------



## tati-tatoo

Le problème c'est que je n'ai pas un contexte plus large que celui que j'ai donné!

"(When Communicating with the Sensing type)

Be practical and find ways to bring ideas down to earth"

Je penses que cela veut bien dire "être réaliste et concrétiser les idées"


----------



## k@t

Hmmm, les deux notions ne sont pas forcément équivalentes.
On peut être réaliste sans concrétiser ses idées et inversement, on peut planer et concrétiser ses idées farfelues.


----------



## tati-tatoo

bref
Je sens que ce post donnera encore du fil à retordre à plus d'un
Ceci dit "planer et concrétiser des idées farfelues" c'est pas assez professionnel dans mon contexte


----------



## petit1

> "planer et concrétiser des idées farfelues"


planer?


----------



## tati-tatoo

Oui petit, il parait que quand tu fumes un joint tu planes  et c'est là que tu concrétises les idées farfelues.... Pas du tout adapté à mon contexte


----------



## k@t

tati-tatoo said:


> Ceci dit "planer et concrétiser des idées farfelues" c'est pas assez professionnel dans mon contexte


Note que ce n’était pas une proposition de traduction ! 


tati-tatoo said:


> Oui petit, il parait que quand tu fumes un joint tu planes


Ce n’était pas à ce sens-là (sens c) du Tlfi que je pensais, mais à celui-ci, du même Tlfi :


> *b)* _P. ext._ Être dans le monde de l'imagination, de l'abstraction, perdre le contact avec la réalité.



Ton contexte a-t-il à voir avec les types de personnalités de Myers-Briggs ?


----------



## tati-tatoo

k@t said:


> Ton contexte a-t-il à voir avec les types de personnalités de Myers-Briggs ?


Bingo ! Oui, c'est bien cela ! (c'était écrit 40 pages plus haut dans ma traduction)- Ici on parle du type "s"
Je sens que ça aide !





k@t said:


> Ce n’était pas à ce sens-là (sens c) du Tlfi que je pensais, mais à celui-ci, du même Tlfi :



1000x pardon pour ce malentendu


----------



## Nicomon

Le contexte serait donc  *celui-ci *?  Ou un semblable ?    Peut-être qu'il faut d'abord se référer au profil du _Sensing Type _?

Ce qui suit est à la page 3. 





> The way you take ininformation
> S
> *Sensing*
> People who prefer Sensing tend to focus on the present, with a view toward concrete facts and details.


  Alors, pour bien communiquer avec cette personne non intuitive, il ne faut pas être trop vague.

Inspiré de ce qui précède et partant de _down to earth approach = approche pragmatique _:
_Traduire / exprimer concrètement vos idées ?   
Exprimer vos idées de façon pragmatique ? / Trouver le moyen de les traduire de manière claire et nette ?    _

Suggéré sans conviction.


----------



## tati-tatoo

je rappelle que la sous catégorie est "How do you need to communicate with this person?" 



Nicomon said:


> Exprimer vos idées de façon pragmatique


peut-être... semblable à l'idée de Phil
 "trouvez des moyens de traduire vos idées en solutions concrètes"

Je prends note et je verrai cela au moment de ma relecture


----------



## k@t

tati-tatoo said:


> trouvez des moyens de traduire vos idées en solutions concrètes"


Non, ce n’est pas ça à mon avis (si je comprends bien ce que tu entends par ça).

Ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est quelque chose comme : Quand vous vous adressez à une personne de type S, afin d’avoir une communication optimale, vous devez vous efforcer d'être pratique, concret, etc.
Ce qui pourrait donner par exemple :
_Soyez pratique et exprimez-vous concrètemen_t. (_trouvez le moyen de _me parait superflu en français.)
_Soyez / Restez factuel - terre à terre - pragmatique, exprimez-vous concrètement / de façon concrète._


----------



## tati-tatoo

Oui, en effet. En mettant toutes les pièces du puzzle dans l'ordre, ça colle


----------



## k@t




----------



## Nicomon

@ tati-tatoo : J'ai bien écrit : inspiré de ce qui précède.
Et aussi : Alors, pour bien communiquer avec cette personne non intuitive, il ne faut pas être trop vague.

k@t : Sur le coup, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux pour traduire _find ways. _
J'aurais pu écrire :_ tâchez de / efforcez-vous de... _mais il n'est en effet peut-être pas essentiel de le traduire.

Beau travail de remue-méninges collectif, que ce fil.


----------



## tati-tatoo

Comme disait notre bon vieux Goldman "ça a été très long mais on y est arrivés (yeah yeah yeah)"


----------



## tati-tatoo

Nicomon said:


> @ tati-tatoo : J'ai bien écrit : inspiré de ce qui précède.


hein ?


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> tâchez de / efforcez-vous de...


C'est bien ça !


----------



## tati-tatoo

Nicomon said:


> @ tati-tatoo : J'ai bien écrit : inspiré de ce qui précède.
> Et aussi : Alors, pour bien communiquer avec cette personne non intuitive, il ne faut pas être trop vague.


Oui oui j'ai vu, mais plus qu'une explication, je cherchais une traduction 
Maintenant j'ai le cerveau qui fume depuis 12 heures que je travaille dessus aujourd'hui


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée si ce n'était pas clair.  

Les idées/suggestions de traduction suivaient l'explication (qui se voulait autant pour les lecteurs que pour toi).


----------



## pointvirgule

Juste une autre suggestion :_
... exprimer vos idées en termes concrets._

Re n° 9 : Où ça, des trémas ?


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime bien cette solution, pv. (salut).   

Je m'étonne moi-même d'avoir écrit  _concrètement,_ compte tenu de mon aversion pour les adverbes en « ment ».


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Beau travail de remue-méninges collectif, que ce fil.


Yaisssse ! J'aime bien.


----------



## tati-tatoo

Merci à toutes et à tous!


----------



## Phil512

Nous sommes à 39 posts (un jour, un scientifique dira à partir de combien de posts et dans quelles conditions tout devient diffus et ingérable...' je vous le prédis)... et le cerveau de Tati est à 96°C.

Je reprends du début et je m'inspire de *pointvirgule* puisque le contexte a enfin été trouvé )) : j'améliore ma formule (j'espère)
Faites preuve de sens pratique et trouvez des moyens/essayez de traduire vos idées en solutions termes concrètes".
Plus clairement rédigé :
*Faites preuve de sens pratique et trouvez des moyens de traduire vos idées en termes concrets".
Faites preuve de pragmatisme et essayez de traduire vos idées en termes concrets".*
Mais, je garde une affection pour :
*Faites preuve de sens pratique et trouvez des moyens/essayez de traduire vos idées en solutions concrètes*".


----------



## tati-tatoo

excellent !

Je vais dormir là dessus 
Demain j'y verrai plus clair !


----------



## tati-tatoo

Phil512 said:


> Faites preuve de sens pratique et *trouvez le moyen *de traduire vos idées en termes concrets


Je l'adopte !


----------



## tati-tatoo

La nuit porte conseil, ne postez plus ! En espérant que 42 posts aideront le prochain qui voudra traduire ça !


----------



## Nicomon

Un 44e pour la route, et je me tais. 

Lu : 





> Bref. Soyez pragmatique et tâchez de vous adapter à la facon de communiquer de vos collègues!


  Partant de là : _Soyez pragmatique et tâchez de traduire/d'exprimer vos idées en termes concrets. _

Sinon, je suis plus portée à dire comme j'ai écrit plus faut *:*_  trouvez *le* moyen. _


----------



## Itisi

Je vois que vous n'avez pas chômé sur le forum pendant que j'allais à la plage ! 


tati-tatoo said:


> ancrer des idées dans le concret, c'est là que j'ai un doute... Elle existe bien cette expression? "


Ce n'est pas plus une _expression_ que 'bring ideas down to earth' !  Mais d'autres personnes ont utilisé cette même phrase avant moi ! j'en ai trouvé plusieurs exemples en ligne (en général, je vérifie ce genre de chose avant de faire une proposition).


----------



## tati-tatoo

Itisi said:


> Ce n'est pas plus une _expression_ que 'bring ideas down to earth' ! Mais d'autres personnes ont utilisé cette même phrase avant moi ! j'en ai trouvé plusieurs exemples en ligne (en général, je vérifie ce genre de chose avant de faire une proposition).


Ok!  
Et enfin quelqu'un qui me dit que "Bring ideas down to Earth" n'est pas une expression, c'est rassurant et ça fait parler les internautes


----------



## Itisi

Je veux dire que ce ne sont pas des expressions toutes faites, des locutions figées.

Comme je n'ai pas donné d'exemple plus haut, en voici un : "L’étape du fantasme est utile pour se donner de l’énergie, permettre de visualiser ce qui peut se passer dans l’avenir. Mais ensuite, si l’on veut mettre toutes les chances de son côté, on n’a d’autre choix que de s’ancrer dans le concret et le rationnel » insiste la coach." (femmeactuelle.fr)


----------



## tati-tatoo

Merci pour l'exemple Itisi


----------



## L'irlandais

I agree with Itisi, the expression is unusual.  The adjective "down to earth" is common enough, but it is the first time I have seen it used like this "...to bring ideas down to earth."  I am still trying to work out if it is grammatically correct.  Perhaps " ...ramené des idées pragmatiques."

Two common forms of the expression can be found in the *WR dico*
come down to earth (with a bump) figurative (be realistic)
_= (figuré) atterrir_

bring (somebody) down to earth with a bang _= (il est) tomber du haut_
(subject/object inversion)

Clearly the author is playing with words, it is just the meaning is more;
ramené à la réalité tes idées
Or perhaps
donne lui des idées sans chichis

and not so much dès idées sont tombent du haut, as written.  I suppose the question is do we fix meaning, when we translate articles, or do we leave the ambiguity as it is.


----------



## lamy08

Nicomon said:


> Sinon, je suis plus portée à dire comme j'ai écrit plus faut *:*_ trouvez *le* moyen._


+1 avec Nicomon.


----------



## Itisi

et sachez

(Ou : trouvez moyen de)


----------



## tati-tatoo

Du calme, le post est clos ! J'ai fait mon choix : voir thread n° 41


----------



## Itisi

En fait, le _fil_ appartient au forum (et contribue au dictionnaire). Seul un modérateur peut décider de le fermer.  Chacun est libre de le consulter ou d'y contribuer, tout de suite ou dans des années.. ou pas.


----------



## L'irlandais

Is it a Zeugma, as I suggested?
I am happy to be told otherwise.


----------



## Nicomon

Ravie de voir que le post 41 a été modifié, et que c'est maintenant «* le*_ moyen _».  C'était « *des* moyens » ou « *un* moyen » hier après-midi. 

Right or wrong, I understand it as a mix of :  Bring (to the table) ideas which are down to earth and turn your abstract ideas into clear words.  





> People who prefer Sensing tend to take in information that is real and tangible. They focus mainly on what they perceive using the five senses.
> *Tips for Communicating with Sensing Types*
> *Be practical and find ways to bring ideas down to earth*
> Talk about how to immediately apply information
> Provide concrete examples to prove that your ideas work


  What follows is not a translation, but the idea is there. The text and image below are copied from *that site. *


> *Pour bien s'entendre avec les Sensitifs*
> Appréciez à quel point ils accomplissent les choses en étant réalistes, concrets et pratiques
> *Lorsque vous communiquez avec eux, tenez-vous-en aux faits et ne vous éloignez pas du sujet. Utilisez des exemples réels et concrets. Soyez explicites.*
> Soulignez les applications pratiques de vos idées si vous voulez qu'elles soient acceptées
> Lorsque vous expliquez comment faire quelque chose, donnez des instructions pas à pas.


 People of the "S type" see the tree before the forest.   My personal MBTI profile is *ISFJ,* and I do like it when things are explained to me in details.
But I'm well aware that I often get on the nerves of N type (intuitive) people, with my needing and giving too many details. As I'm afraid I just did... again!  
Un jour, je vais apprendre à « faire court ».


----------



## tati-tatoo

Nicomon said:


> Ravie de voir que le post 41 a été modifié, et que c'est maintenant «* le*_ moyen _». C'était « *des* moyens » ou « *un* moyen » hier après-midi.


eh oui, j'écoute et je fais mon choix... Mais maintenant je ne changerai plus rien ! 41, c'est ma réponse définitive.

Merci pour le tout dernier post très intéressant


----------



## Itisi

*L'irlandais*, I can't see any play on words, or zeugma... (Now that I've looked that up...)


----------

